# Shopping at Curbys 2006



## Vlad

A very good night last night at bulk garbage night. I needed two doors, and got both in perfect condition. also a door sized piece of two inch thick white styro laminated on both sides. A wicker Morticia Adams type chair, and a smaller one, plus a wicker rocker for my Vampire dummy in front of the gothic fireplace. We also got a small round table for the talking crystal ball for Black Cat's gypsy tent. Another small end table for the castle. A bathtub turbo jet massager, for some fountain magic. Another oscillating pedestal fan.

And get THIS. I have a small room in the castle we call the chapel where we put the coffin. And last night we found and brought home an honest to goodness real live CHURCH PEW, lol. Only in America. I love this country.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Lucky!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Vlad.....darling........YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## writer93

You lucky lucky boy!


----------



## ScareFX

Vlad must have been saying his prayers.


----------



## shaunathan

I just got it, curbys = roadside "Shopping" wow I'm dense...


----------



## Black Cat

Oh almost forgot we found 7 pool noodles along our curby expedition last night. Great for bulking out those dummies.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*WOW BlackCat and Vlad that is a major haul!! I always seem to miss the sales at Curbys (rats) lol.  I cannot believe you found a church pew!!! That is just to cool.*


----------



## Black Cat

Curby's stricks again!
Last night we picked up 1 plastic skull on a stick, 1 wax skull on a stick and a Brass Genie lamp. The Genie lamp will be perfect for my new Genie prop I've been working on.


----------



## trishaanne

Exactly where does one find a skull on a stick on the side of the road?????
And genie lamp? Where were you curb shopping....PERSIA? Good haul...once again!


----------



## Lilly

Wow great haul indeed..
Our "curbys" doesn't have sales like that.


----------



## Black Cat

One never knows what one will find in our neighborhood. Last night was bulk garbage night but not a lot out as we had 50 mile an hour winds.


----------



## pyro

o i cant wait till may / june when my curby opens, 8 weeks of non stop shopping in 2 towns -but for now i have to attack the recycle center mid winter pickins are slim but i got some pvc pipe.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

lol i have a church pew also... still need to figure out where to put it...


----------



## pyro

fyf - my house will be fine


----------



## slightlymad

Woo Hoo!! Messing around on craiglist the other night and of all things someone had a dentist chair listed. Asked her to call next thing I know she says she is picking it up. So we are now the proud owners of a dentist chair straight from the dentist office. Gotta take some time off from work she said I not allowed to work on it untill all the other props are finished.


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations. I almost got one of these a few years ago, along with a medical examining table but I don't have room to keep them here. Besides....I had visions of Vlad making smart-assy comments about someone playing doctor LOL. Congratulations again.


----------



## Vlad

As the owner of a Curby's 1950's operating room light and doctors stool, I'm already well equipped to play doctor, hehehe


----------



## slightlymad

Who ever said we were keeping it here. Mother has plenty of extra space. HE HE


----------



## pyro

let the games begin- for the next 6 weeks Curbys is open for bussiness-2 towns now have heavy pick up-today i score a reindeer,some couch foam, noodles,some halloween decorations, and an oscilating fan,(plus a nice boston rocker)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Way to go Pyro!


----------



## Vlad

Way to go Pyro, the landfills loss, is hauntings gain.

I've been so tempted to raid the garbage piles at the nearby homes that were flooded out, but the stuff is heavily contaminated with gasoline, and river PCBs. It breaks my heart to see some of the stuff that I had to let go....


----------



## pyro

i hear that - i missed out on alot of 1/2 " pvc only because i had no room in my car, that killed me---next time which is sunday im bringing the van


----------



## Vlad

Tonights haul included two heaters (it gets cold in the prop room in the winter), a small oscillating fan, 7 1/2" circular saw, bag of toys including rubber snakes, and a small glass fish bowl that would look great with fake leeches in the lab scene.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I need to find a better class of crubys to shop at, all I find is just trash.


----------



## slimy

I'm in the same boat as BD. Every once in a while, I'll find something good,but nothing like the rest of you guys. 

I bow to the kings of curby's.


----------



## Lagrousome

You know....I had to go back to post 1 to learn about this "curby's" I really thought this was a store! (Silly me....I should have known better)
Now down here in these parts, we call that "dumpster diving"......ahhhh, nother better than a great find!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I rarely find anything worth while out here. :-/


----------



## ededdeddy

Hey, Thanks for the great "idea" I Guess i'm narrow minded. I make sure nothing "good" goes out in ours but never thought about anyone elses


----------



## TwistedDementia

The junk man usually get everything before the sun even comes out, which is bed time anyways.


----------



## ededdeddy

i work 3rd shift and i'm one of the bosses i'm sure i could get out and take my lunch on the "road shopping", before the garbageman gets there.


----------



## pyro

o kay my latest score from curby's 2 -48qrt coolers(fog chillers) 3 lamps(street gas lights) the ones that look like a latern there big need post for them and a nice carved pole for my witch.


----------



## Vlad

Now those are great finds!! Especially the gas light lamps.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I got some cool blow molds at Curby's over the past month or so. Also doing well on the yard sale circuit this year.

Treasure... I love it!


----------



## pyro

i finally got me a moving reindeer,all the light were blown but the motor still works, -well 2 more weeks worth of curby's to go


----------



## TwistedDementia

OMG I love new constuction! Me and a buddy of mine just recently scored:

4 - 55 gallon drums
13 spools of ac wire
over 40 pcs of various conduit
electrical boxes
HD drawer units from joann fabrics
3 prong plug ends for ext. cords
and a bunch of odds & ends, not bad for a days work!


----------



## pyro

nice DT -well this was a slow week just got a vampire prop-guess some one made it last year and decided not to use it , its just a mask in some old cloths stuff with plastic bags. ill tryone more time before sat. -then theres 1 wk left


----------



## IshWitch

Hey Pyro, what do you mean there is one week left?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I just got my hands on a 1940's style stroller.


----------



## pyro

IshWitch said:


> Hey Pyro, what do you mean there is one week left?


well in my area, once a year the towns pick up all the heavy junk, beds couchs, sinks, ex..... the also pick up some construction junk, and they also pick up all the other junk that one will throw out from cellar / gargage clean out .its basicaly stuff you dont throw out with regular household trash, then its devided in sections my area has 6. so 6 wks of shoppy at curby's for me---


----------



## Vlad

Another timely reminder to shop at our favorite place... *Curby's* !!!

We found a full roll of paper fake red brick material and a wooden rum keg last Thursday on the way to work.

Anyone else finding any goodies?


----------



## Lilly

no curbys here until all the snow on the curbs melts..wahhhh


----------



## pyro

ha just scored 2 reindeers well just the motors -no space for the deers so i rip the motors out--and they work


----------



## Lilly

hang the deer from trees, space prob solved


----------



## dave the dead

best thing I've scored lately is 3 large buckets of bolts in a variety of sizes and a resin elephant head wall shelf.
gotta love the variety that Curby's offers.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I got stuff too! Rotten fish from last week, used diapers and socks with fungus mold on them. er.....my curbies isn't as good as yours around here, yet.


----------



## dave the dead

Sickie Ickie said:


> I got stuff too! Rotten fish from last week, used diapers and socks with fungus mold on them. er.....my curbies isn't as good as yours around here, yet.


Sickie, you must be shopping in the wrong aisle!
I just scored a large lighted pumpkin on the way home...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dave, what bait do you use to catch them?


----------



## pyro

lol- just got 1gal of black latex paint --flat


----------



## slightlymad

bicycle rims and an old ceiling fan been kinda slow lately


----------



## Mazz

I picked up something from the curb on the corner,,,,,,,now I need to see a doctor about this rash.Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bone Dancer

I will start shopping curbys went the snow goes down more. But almost better is the fact that I have an "in" with one of the local hardware stores. They have items that are returned for a number of reasons and once they get credit for them, they just throw them out. Last time I got a roll of #9 wire with a kink, a roll of plastic window screen (36") with a repeating flaw, a RC heilocopter with a control problem, 24 in. tall urn with a very small crack, and a couple of corn poppers, the kind with a metal pot and a metal top that looks like a butterfly. Not sure whats wrong with them yet. Anyway I check on the backroom every month or so. The manager already knows me as the halloween guy. So it helps me and they get rid of thier junk.


----------



## NoahFentz

I was able to pick up about 15ft of picket fence last year. One isle had a bunch of old shovels with wooden handles for my graveyard scene. Thanks to Vlad Im now on the watch for microwave ovens. Never thought about the motor for the rotating dish.


----------



## trishaanne

Noah.....keep your hands off my broken microwave.....it's MINE!!! hehehe
As Vlad keeps telling me, I'm not allowed to try to remove the motor on my own. Something about hitting the wrong thing and ending up dead.


----------



## Vlad

And yet again, Curbys comes thru. A nice plaster greek column. A little over 3'. Nicely aged and colored, no damage. Shweeeeet!


----------



## lewlew

The college here will be starting their spring 'cleaning' in another coupla weeks plus they have some new construction starting!!! Curby's will be overflowing!


----------



## IshWitch

trishaanne said:


> Noah.....keep your hands off my broken microwave.....it's MINE!!! hehehe
> As Vlad keeps telling me, I'm not allowed to try to remove the motor on my own. Something about hitting the wrong thing and ending up dead.


I forgot all about that motor!

And hubby threw ours out today and it was picked up before I remembered.
darn


----------



## Ghoulbug

I can't believe what ya'll find!! All i see is literally crap. Nothing ever good.. But hey lil college kids leaving soon.. Good idea to scope out the eastside..


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Scored some silk plants for extra greenery in my funeral urns. Can't complain when its free...


----------



## dionicia

There are alot of buildings growing up around me and the used foam is a plenty. I just can't get to it in time. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## IshWitch

The only thing I ever see out at the curb (and they pick up trash almost every day of the week somewhere in this town) are old chairs. Weird.


----------



## lewlew

Just got a MASSIVE amount of orange barrier fence. There has to be over 500 feet of it! I think I'm going to cut it into 10-12 foot lengths and layer it. I want to try and make some 'camo' netting dorp looking stuff. Too bad it's bright orange.


----------



## GothicCandle

IshWitch said:


> The only thing I ever see out at the curb (and they pick up trash almost every day of the week somewhere in this town) are old chairs. Weird.


Great! Make tombstones from them. Thats what I did when my mom got new table chairs and wanted to throw out the old ones.


----------



## pyro

score at curby's got me a posable skelly 3' high hes got a broken leg but nothing that i cant fix,plus tore open 3 microwaves for the motors 3rpm & 5rpm, sweet


----------



## scream1973

How long does the cap in a microwave hold a jolt for ? I have one out in the garage thats been there for about 7 years that i could scavenge


----------



## Vlad

I'm not sure Scream, but removing the motor is a fairly easy procedure. Most microwaves have an easy access panel on the botom to get it out in case it needed servicing. Just undo the screws and pull it clear and cut the wires.


----------



## Mazz

And would these motors be powered with a 12 volt wall wart?


----------



## Vlad

No, 120 AC


----------



## dave the dead

not really a curby's score, but good just the same.... I scrounged six 12 X 12 sheets of black fabric similar to landscape fabric from my trash at work today. You can NEVER have enought black fabric!


----------



## DeathTouch

My name's Fred Sanford. That's S-A-N-F-O-R-D period.


----------



## slightlymad

Never assume the charge in any capcitor has ever discharged because some never will. I thought i had discharged an invertor that was being worked on until it hit me DAMN THAT HURT.

SCORE flying rain deer with sleigh i feel a skellington phot op coming on


----------



## Haunted Bayou

DeathTouch said:


> My name's Fred Sanford. That's S-A-N-F-O-R-D period.


Did you have to clear out the cobwebs to come up with that one?
LOL!
"move slowly to the left. There is a fungus among us."


----------



## scream1973

On my way to pickup new patio furniture what should i find shopping at curbys.. An electric Organ with a big Ole Free Sign on it .. Score but Damn its heavy.. will have to post some pictures of it tomorrow when the light is available.. and it even works .. sounds like th speakers are shot because the volume is really really low but for a prop..


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You'll use different speakers for electronic organ music anyway.


----------



## scream1973

Yeah i will most likely end up gutting it and taking out the electronics because the thing weighs a ton.. i have to use a dolly to wheel it around.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

does it say "MAMA?"


----------



## strange1

scream1973 said:


> Yeah i will most likely end up gutting it and taking out the electronics because the thing weighs a ton.. i have to use a dolly to wheel it around.


Its early and the caffine has yet to kick in, and my mind isn't quite thinking right.
But am I reading this right Scream?
You have to use a dolly to wheel your organ around?


----------



## Lilly

good score scream..


----------



## scream1973

And here i thought it was my charming personality that the ladies liked.. lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou




----------



## Vlad

Wow, such good stuff! I'm kicking myself for missing out on a pile of astro turf down the street.


----------



## NoahFentz

I got two big foam couch cushions tonite!! I'll keep lookin for more. I threw out a cast Iron radiator tonite and within 30 minutes it was gone. Are they worth anything? Should I have sold/trade it with a radiator/plumber shop? It has been sitting outside for about a year. Its all rusty...


----------



## scream1973

It was probably worth something as scrap metal more than anything else.


----------



## strange1

The city had cleanup day today.
Scored a few kids riding toys, AND an electric power wheels kiddie car.


----------



## Vlad

Our bulk throwout is the first two garbage days of every month. We'll be out looking!


----------



## trishaanne

Our bulk pickup was this week...in the rain! Rules are that you put your stuff out on Sunday and they pick it up Wednesday. That gives us curb shoppers a few days to see whats available and cover the entire neighborhood. Our town finally decides to be efficient and picks it up on Monday morning...early, like before 8:30 AM. I left early to go to work so I could drive around and the truck had already been around picking everything up! Now I'll have to wait another month!!!


----------



## slimy

That sucks, TA!!!!

Where's the lazy, city worker attitude we've come to know and love?


----------



## Vlad

Scored another animated reindeer


----------



## pyro

4 more weeks and it will be a month long of shopping at curbys for me 
town wide in 4 sections 1 a week


----------



## RAWR

My school had left over scrap false brick and wood from the show we are doing i think this will do well for some walls. Am hoping when the show is over they will throwit away so then i could have many walls http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g103/hauntedhoilday/2008023.jpg
hey and all ready painted kinda gross.2 for one


----------



## scream1973

Good Score Rawr


----------



## pyro

NoahFentz said:


> I got two big foam couch cushions tonite!! I'll keep lookin for more. I threw out a cast Iron radiator tonite and within 30 minutes it was gone. Are they worth anything? Should I have sold/trade it with a radiator/plumber shop? It has been sitting outside for about a year. Its all rusty...


cast iron is 1.90 a lb.-
aluminum is amost 2.00 a lb
tin is 187.00 a ton


----------



## Bone Dancer

What about scrap gold pyro? 
I just love those ads on tv about sending in your scrap gold.


----------



## Vlad

We also picked up some gold hanging lanterns two weeks ago, they'll need a little modifying, but that's what haunters do.


----------



## Spookkid

I just got a lighted stack of skulls at a Garage Sale for $2. I might post pictures later.


----------



## slightlymad

Alas I am on temporary restrictions


----------



## IshWitch

I got some things this week between our thrift store and Salvation Army. A wig with straight short hair instead of curly. That was a nice find! I also got a lantern that will fit my grave robber nicely, I don't know if it works, haven't tried batteries in it yet. But if it doesn't work I will hook it up with LED's, so I'm not worried. It is smaller and plastic, but a good match for the Dollar Tree shovel I picked up.

They were a buck each. 

Didn't see any halloween costumes out, but was actually there to look at the wedding dresses.


----------



## Night Owl

Got these for a buck yesterday. They're ceramic, and I'm wondering what I might do with them.

View attachment 400


----------



## Otaku

Night Owl said:


> Got these for a buck yesterday. They're ceramic, and I'm wondering what I might do with them.
> 
> View attachment 400


Enjoy them! I love the one on the right.


----------



## Night Owl

Cool... that one had a horrendous paint job when I got it, so I just slapped on some left over spray paint. I may just leave it that way. Kinda' spooky, no?


----------



## Lilly

Night owl ...y I like the paint job..


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Light up a party


----------



## Night Owl

Actually, I was thinking of using the white one in combo with my fog/mister thingee. It might look better with a little fog and lighting spilling out of the eyes and mouth.


----------



## Vlad

Nope, lol, if you have to pay for it, it doesn't count as shopping at Curby's, where everything is free!

Last night I picked up a cast iron lamp post, fairly ornate, and about 6' tall. I'm getting a good lantern collection going!


----------



## trishaanne

You ALWAYS find the good stuff. It looks like I'm going to have to move up your way!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

careful, he'll send ya to Alaska!


----------



## pyro

well 3 hrs shoping at curbys came up with 2 reindeer motors & 3 pieces of white foam 12"x1"x48" and 1 piece of insulated foan 4'x4'-plus a trailer of metal to cash in for gas


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Day off?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I found a place that has 12x12x20 inch styrofoam blocks that were used to stack car trailers on a flat bed truck. They must have 100+ piled up there and they would like to get rid of them. lol Wellllll , I guess I could help they out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

how sweet of you. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey, I'm just a nice guy. Can you say pilars, entrance way , colums for the graveyard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope. my mouth doesn't say that many syllables. heh


----------



## corner haunt

I just grabbed an oscillating fan with a broken head unit the other day. I just stripped it down last night, motor and oscillating parts work fine. I will save the base too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

be forewarned, many fan motors require the air rushing past to cool them. If they don't have that, they tend to burn out.


----------



## IshWitch

A neighbor came by last Friday and asked if I wanted some Halloween stuff from the local Hospice thrift store that was going to be taken to the dump. 

He volunteers there and had stopped by last month asking about our boat and had commented on how he likes to see that we decorate for holidays and looks forward to our Christmas and Halloween decorations. (from Memorial Day to Labor Day I have lots of red/white/blue going on in the yard) So that is when he talked about the thrift store and how he takes stuff to the dump for them when they have too much or don't want to bother holding it until it can be put out for sale. To make it short, he asked if I'd be interested in any of the Halloween stuff, he could bring it by and what I didn't like he'd take back to the dumpster.

Of course I said SURE! ANYTHING/EVERYTHING I'd be interested to see!

So last Friday I get this knock on the door and there he is and says he has some stuff in the truck if I'm interested. 
There are 4 garbage bags!
A big blow mold JOL and a rather lg one with a face on both sides, lg faux carved JOL and 4 of the reg size JOL's!
A blow mold ghost!
A blow mold cat with jol that you can sit on a table (I think that one is OLD)
Some pumpkin stake lights, some other small blowmold types that would fit c7's or c9's like Drac, Frankenstein, etc. and is a set of 6, a cloth hanging hoop-type ghost, a flying witch on a broom that I put batteries in and it works! She shakes and cackles and her eyes glow green. And then some random fall decorations with lots of loose leaves and three sm. scarecrows on sticks for doors or plants.

This was soooooo cool!
Next time I see him I'm going to tell him I'm interested in Christmas too! Plus that way I can get some deer motors!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ishwish, if you're interested in Christmas, too- check out Larry's offshoot list http://christmasfanclub.com

I and some other people from here and Halloween forum are members there, too.


----------



## IshWitch

I'm pretty sure I joined there when he first started it, been too preoccupied to go on many sites lately, but I will go check it out.
Thanks for the reminder!
I belong to Planet Christmas. Love that place!
Always amazes me that people immediately assume that since I do Halloween it is my favorite holiday and that I don't do Christmas. I love them both equally and decorate just as much for both.
heh


----------



## Sickie Ickie

See ya there!


----------



## corner haunt

You mean there are other holidays besides Halloween?! Sooooo thats why people are nice to me when I am plowing there driveway on Dec. 25th.


----------



## corner haunt

Oh, yes. I know to use caution when using fan motors. It's best to make a small fan blade to leave on there so it will cool. But it was a curby!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can't get better than curby


----------



## pyro

day 1 of week 3 --score 4 riebdeer motors and a few sheets of 1" pink foam and 2 sheets of 3" pink foam--next time out will be thursday & friday,pick up is on friday & saturday.


----------



## Revenant

okay, hang on, hold the phone here -- where do you keep getting reindeer motors in mid-_June_? Am I missing something?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Revenant said:


> okay, hang on, hold the phone here -- where do you keep getting reindeer motors in mid-_June_? Am I missing something?


Really, me too. I mean, do these people know they are missing the motors yet or what.

And "sheets" of pink foam one and three inch. you mean full 4x8 sheets.


----------



## pyro

its heavy pick up or bulky day-but here they have to wait till may and june-thats when they acccept them-and the foam are in pieces of 2'x4 '


----------



## Bone Dancer

I didn't think of that. We have a spring and fall clean up thing too for special stuff.


----------



## IshWitch

We have no such luxury, guess 'cuz you can put stuff out all year long. 
Florida sux.
Since we don't have the thick pink foam only the thin blue and 2" styro, I am going to do like one of the FL Haunter's members does and glue the blue to the styro. Will give a great surface for detail while providing the thickness to look more real. 

There is garbage pick up every day here, probably 4 companies in our county, so it is a real crapshoot to hit good stuff. And the gas prices have curtailed me from driving (circling) the neighborhood willy-nilly.

But I keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Lotus

hehehehehe I saw this at a yard sale and the seller said they are going to put it on the curb if it does not sell. One of those old fashion Wheel Chairs


----------



## psyko99

The thing about shopping at Curby's these days is that it is becoming more and more difficult to compete with the professional metal scavengers. I don't know how many times I've passed by a potential find, turned around to check it out only to find a guy (or bunch of guys) in an overloaded pickup truck that beat me to it.


----------



## scream1973

Tell me about it .. Those guys are everywhere.. but who can blame them with the price of scrap the way it is


----------



## IshWitch

OMG, you mean they really are everywhere?
YEESH!
We finally got our boat from our other property to get it working again and had at least 10 people in two weeks ask if it was for sale and many of them only wanted it for the metal!

It is an antique. Die cast aluminum and the factory burnt down in '71!
and it is also sort of a family heirloom.


----------



## IshWitch

Lotus said:


> hehehehehe I saw this at a yard sale and the seller said they are going to put it on the curb if it does not sell. One of those old fashion Wheel Chairs


Dang! I would love one of those!


----------



## pyro

well nothing to speak of-1 reindeer motor, a tri pod made of pipe maybe hang a cauldron on it, and a trailer full of metal-again gas is paid for-1 more week


----------



## Revenant

again with the reindeer motors? In the summer? Don't people throw out nonfunctional Christmas ornaments a few weeks before Christmas when they plug them in to see if they work before setting them up?


----------



## RAWR

Oh i'm praying some day i'll find a really cool find.


----------



## Lilly

Nice chair LOtus...
I didn't get this from curbys but my friend gave it to me yesterday ..she said she is not going to ever use them . I like it when it comes to my door .


----------



## sharpobject

Just when you think nothing can beat curby's........


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sure was nice of you Lily to take them off her hands like that. What a nice person you are.


----------



## Lilly

Sure was BD..

Now I am to get some moonflower plants from another friend ...those will be cool in the graveyard I think.


----------



## Lilly

Revenant said:


> again with the reindeer motors? In the summer? Don't people throw out nonfunctional Christmas ornaments a few weeks before Christmas when they plug them in to see if they work before setting them up?


It's called spring cleaning here REV...


----------



## RAWR

^^^or spring messing for those who take it


----------



## smileyface4u23

I need to find a better class of neighborhood - all that you see here is trash...But people are big into using freecycle here, so I keep a close eye on that. Tried to get a ton of chicken wire on Saturday, but I slept too late and got beat out for it. Dang - need it for my grim reaper!!!


----------



## ubzest

when I saw the word "curbys" I thought it was an american store! lol what a dope eh? I call it the "curb bootique" My favorite store by far! we have gotten some very good finds over the years and I love telling people where I got so many things including stuff inside my house!


----------



## Black Cat

Picked this up at Curbys the other night. Not sure yet how to incorporate it into the haunt but we could just use it as a static decoration in one of our castle haunt rooms. Not bad for free.








It still has the Christmas Shop price tag on it........$59.99


----------



## Lilly

BC...WOW,
thats really nice, and the coloring on it has a creepy look too it already...
just perfect for a zombie baby


----------



## spideranne

How is it possible that you keep finding this stuff.  :googly:  It's amazing.


----------



## Black Cat

Lots of rich folk in our area.... It's amazing sometimes what people toss out. The carriage has apparently been sitting outside for awhile as it is nicely aged with some rust and the black cloth is nicely aged. Now I just need to find a doll for it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its always amazing to me what people toss out.
I would drag home tons more, if I always wasn't late for work and can't stop......


----------



## Black Cat

I found a cloth Gothic looking cloth Doll yesterday at Goodwill that will go great with the Curby Carriage we picked it. The Doll cost $1.99 and then got 25% off that. Not bad for a quick prop.


----------



## corner haunt

No where near as good of a find but I just grabbed 4 pieces of OSB 4' x 4' basically two full sheets cut in half. Hey!, parts are parts. I'll take what I can get.


----------

